# Mosquito trolling



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks like the weather should be great to get out on the water on Sunday. Anyone been doing any trolling out on Mosquito? Went out last weekend and could only pick up a couple pretty much trolling lead on the whole south end. Hopefully a better day is waiting. Should only get better as this water cools down.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I did the same last week. 1 on a flickershad and 1 on a harness. Worked from the causeway to the cemetery. No real pattern


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Went Sunday. Trolled lead once again everywhere and couldn't even get a bite. From the dam to just before the causeway. Waves were hitting the east shore, so went to throw some jigs around the weeds on that shore line and still couldn't even buy a bite.... I don't know what turned them off, maybe the weather. Pretty bad when I can't even get 1 hit in 6 hours of fishing and trolling the whole entire lake.


----------



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

Going Saturday morning is the launch ramp doc south of the causeway baits shop still in the water??


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

If I remember, I think it was still in as of Sunday. I am not sure when they are going to take it out or if they did this week. I am taking a day off of work and going back to Mosquito on Friday and Saturday. Going to once again start out trolling lead, and if nobody likes me, once again throw some jigs all around the lake. If you see me on Saturday let me know, I got the brand new silver and black Starweld with a new Yamaha.


----------



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

Will do Il be out their Saturday am blue lund same I don't have lead core going to see where the marks are I ran in line weights this spring did pretty well if the fish are deep and I bought those shiver minnows if trolling don't work Il cast also you got a radio out their or your phone mobile ogf iam willing to work with anybody probably will be my last time out this year with the work schedule


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Im willing to work with you out there, anything to make the odds better for us to get into some. I always got my phone and I also have a marine radio as well due to fishing Erie all the time. I would just need to know your channel you will be on.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

I haven't been out much for walleye this fall. I have herd its real hit or miss. Cranks in the weed edges, and vertical jigging is the norm this time of year. Lots of bait near the dam tho. I'm heading out this evening. Going to do some searching. Blue and white starcraft. Good luck.


----------



## ratherbe..... (Apr 14, 2014)

trolled a little this morning .. nothing. Switched to drift fishing and casting , 3 perch about 8 in.,couple of bluegill .... and 1 lmb 18.25 inches. nice fight!


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Couldn't get much to bite this weekend. Tried trolling lead pretty much everywhere in the lake. Tried casting around weed lines, sometimes actually in the middle of the weeds. Also tried slow trolling worm harnesses in about 5-8 FOW. Just could not get them to bite. The days I can't go will be the days I would limit out in an hour.


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Mosquito Walleye, sounds like Mosquito still hasn't picked up on the fishing. Can you get a boat under the causeway bridge yet? Isn't that lead line hard to cast? lol


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

They are there and feeding. Fish points where the weeds stop usually 8 ft of water. Stop trolling start casting. They are very concentrated. U hook one throw out your marker and beat that area to death. Cast vibes or any crank that looks like a shad. Or a jig with the biggest minnows you can find


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

what is the water temperature and how are the weeds up there?


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

How are the ramps at the state park? I am in rehab and need good docks and time to take boat off and on without holding up others. Thanks in advance. Will do as you say weeds 8 ft and cast, should be great just to get out. 9 weeks now for total knee.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

I tried that, but must have just not been able to find them outside of the weeds. They really must be piled up in little sections. Like you said, once you find them you will probably find many of them, just hard to find right now. Ramps at the state park are great, my favorite ramps around by far. Hopefully we have some decent weather this weekend and I can try to get on them once again. Weeds are still everywhere, but like Gotworms said, they stop most places around that 8-9 feet depth.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Appreciate the ramp report. Want to try Mosquito tomorrow, if weeds all over and 9 feet deep, do you just cast into them with vibe or jig and count past them. I have fished area of weeds or pockets but never like your talking. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Edges of them


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

thanks for polite reply. I wanted to do today, but PT beat me up yesterday. Hope to get out next Mon or Tues


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

I will be out there tomorrow morning if anyone else is going


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

I may try Sunday or at west Branch


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Does anybody have advice on a boat ramp where one can safely launch a 16.5 foot boat with a moderately deep hull right now?


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

I went to the one where you go through the campground and i launched fine


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Z R Beljin said:


> I went to the one where you go through the campground and i launched fine
> View attachment 222930


bottom left that would be south west also arial of the marina and very very nice launch ramps


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Z R Beljin said:


> bottom left that would be south west also arial of the marina and very very nice launch ramps
> View attachment 222931


Thanks man, I appreciate it!


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

How is the water level? Will most of the bays be deep enough to fish?


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> How is the water level? Will most of the bays be deep enough to fish?


Yes I will be going back this week ( i have the whole week off ) ... walleye 8 to 12 feet some type of jig is what im thinking


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Z R Beljin said:


> Yes I will be going back this week ( i have the whole week off ) ... walleye 8 to 12 feet some type of jig is what im thinking


you ever catch northerns in there?


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> you ever catch northerns in there?


No but never really tried ..... My kids ran the dog trials yesterday and between that and pheasant hunting I am recuperating today ...... On Tuesday I heading out somewhere to fish


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

If anyone wants Northerns in Mosquito, all I will say is go to the west side of the lake, more southern part outside of bays or in bays and cast any kind of spinner above the weeds and you will get them. Always had a ton of luck doing that there when the walleye wouldn't want to bite.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

mosquito walleye said:


> If anyone wants Northerns in Mosquito, all I will say is go to the west side of the lake, more southern part outside of bays or in bays and cast any kind of spinner above the weeds and you will get them. Always had a ton of luck doing that there when the walleye wouldn't want to bite.


Sounds like a good tip, will try next week, I put in at the state park, and will go across where you suggested, thank you


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

mosquito walleye said:


> If anyone wants Northerns in Mosquito, all I will say is go to the west side of the lake, more southern part outside of bays or in bays and cast any kind of spinner above the weeds and you will get them. Always had a ton of luck doing that there when the walleye wouldn't want to bite.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Z R Beljin said:


> I may try Sunday or at west Branch


i will go out Tues or Thurs, do you suggest Mosquito or West Branch


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Got some real bad news recently. Seems my ice fishing partner could possibly not be around for much longer. He is also my cousin and loves to fish we will be out Sunday if he is able to go. Hope them walleyes are right where I left them two weeks ago. Would be great to get on them for his sake. Rough times for everyone involved that's for sure.


----------



## Z R Beljin (Aug 15, 2016)

Gotworms said:


> Got some real bad news recently. Seems my ice fishing partner could possibly not be around for much longer. He is also my cousin and loves to fish we will be out Sunday if he is able to go. Hope them walleyes are right where I left them two weeks ago. Would be great to get on them for his sake. Rough times for everyone involved that's for sure.


good luck ...God Bless


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry to hear that Gotworms. I hope you have a great time together on the lake or otherwise.
Relive some of those memories you 2 made together and have some laughs.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Will do its a go for seven am. Will be a great day for sure.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Didn't get them but best freezing morn I ever spent on a lake was a little sad but great. Was a few guys out and met a couple good people at launch as well. Thanks TC and ZR I appreciate that


----------

